# Question pertaining Bluefish and Bluerunner/Hardtail?



## sea trout (Aug 7, 2016)

Hope Y'all DOIN GOOD!

Figured I'd throw these questions in here so y'all could have some fun and help me learn.

So Georgia has the "Bluefish" in our regulations as a game species. Correct me if I'm wrong.
The "Blue runner" is not in the regs book?
These ARE different fish right???? Correct me if I'm inaccurate please.
Is the "Bluerunner" and the "Hardtail" the same fish?

I think the Bluerunner is blueish in color and I commonly catch them about handsize, sometimes larger, and they have a hard sharp ridge on their barometer line as it gets close to the tail on both sides.

Then occasionally, while trout/flounder fishing I will hook the thief who keeps cutting my gulps in half. He'll be smaller than my hand, look the same as the other fish I described, but wont have the sharp hard ridges towards
the tail. 

Are these two different fish like I assume? Or are the same and some are younger than the other?

Thanks y'all for any and all conversation!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SLC Recurve (Aug 7, 2016)

Different fish. I don't think I've ever been cut off by a Blue Runner and I'm usually catching them on a on a sabiki rig. I think small Bluefish is what's hitting your Gulps


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 8, 2016)

sea trout said:


> Is the "Bluerunner" and the "Hardtail" the same fish?



yes, to answer this part of your question.  Bluerunner=hardtail.

the bluefish is a different fish and they have very sharp teeth.  it is easy to loose your rig to a bluefish if you are not using wire.


----------

